# Tunisian Arabic: qa3id قاعد



## Hemza

Ahlan bikum:

I red once that in Tunisian arabic, "qa3id" is used when we're about to do something, like in Arabian dialects, with "ga3id". Is it true? Is it also the case for Libyan?

Thanks for replies.


----------



## tounsi51

Yes it is

ex: sh'qa3ad ta3mel= what are you doing


----------



## Aloulu

Its true for Tunisian dialect yes, and also (parts of) Libya as far as I know. 

Example: "9a3din ya7sabou al flous", how would they say that in Morocco by the way?


----------



## Hemza

Thank you both for your replies .

In Moroccan, we add a prefix before the verb which is "ka" or "ta". For example, @Aloulu, your sentence would be: "tayi7sabou al flous" .


----------



## Zoghbi

Same use in Algeria. 
I would say that it's use more to express an action to take a long time and which keep going actualy.
Not exactly same that the -ing in englinsh who can be translate in algerian with the را particule.

Exemple: rah ishouf fiyya = he's watching me (neutral phrase)
qa3ed ishouf fiyya = he watching me (in course: without doing anything except this thing for a long time)


----------



## Hemza

Zoghbi said:


> Exemple: rah ishouf fiyya = he's watching me (neutral phrase)
> qa3ed ishouf fiyya = he watching me (in course: without doing anything except this thing for a long time)



En Marocain: "tayishouf/kayishouf fiyya" .

Concernant ton second exemple, nous employons "galiss" (jaliss) pour montrer que la personne ne fait que ça depuis un bout de temps, genre "galiss, tayishouf fiyya".


----------



## Zoghbi

Donc la nuance existe aussi en marocain, contrairement aux français et à l'anglais par exemple, pour une fois c'est nous qui avons une langue plus précise.


----------



## إسكندراني

We use 2a3ed/2a3da/2a3di:n in Egypt too sometimes.


----------



## Hemza

إسكندراني said:


> We use 2a3ed/2a3da/2a3di:n in Egypt too sometimes.



Thanks for the information, I didn't know . You mean that you use it in the same way as 7ijazi? like "ga3id ashtaghal" ("I'm working")?


----------



## tounsi51

In the UAE also they say "sh'ga3ad tsawi"= what are you doing


----------



## Hemza

tounsi51 said:


> In the UAE also they say "sh'ga3ad tsawi"= what are you doing



Yes, in 7ijazi, it's the same, "esh ga3id tsawi".


----------



## إسكندراني

Hemza said:


> Thanks for the information, I didn't know . You mean that you use it in the same way as 7ijazi? like "ga3id ashtaghal" ("I'm working")?


Sometimes. It would mean I'm working and focussing on it, or have been doing so for most of the day for example.

We sometimes also use it like عمّال


----------



## Hemza

Ok, so it's not like in 7ejazi, but similar to Moroccan, only difference, we say "ana galiss" to show that we're focussed on it, instead of "qa3id". Shukran .


----------



## vinyljunkie619

some dialects say qed/2ed (particularly in the cities) or ged (in the countryside/rural areas), something you still see in Maltese.


----------



## Hemza

Thanks, I didn't know .


----------



## Schem

Btw, this has contracted in some Najdi speech to ga3 as in ga3 aktib instead of ga3ed aktib etc.


----------



## إسكندراني

Schem said:


> Btw, this has contracted in some Najdi speech to ga3 as in ga3 aktib instead of ga3ed aktib etc.


Thanks for sharing. It means something else entirely in Algerian.


----------



## Zoghbi

That's true, it's not only algerian (actually in estearn areas they don't use this word) but also morrocan. It mean "completely, deeply" from the classical word قاع depth.


----------



## Hemza

Yeah, it's used in Moroccan, although I don't use it, beside "marra" (Nothern mountains) and "bil kull" .


----------



## tounsi51

قاعد means also to stay or remain, in addition with "to sit"

- اقعد= sit down (pronounced oq3od for urban or og3od for rural)
- زيد اقعد= stay more

the equivalent in levantine is "dal" (ضلى) and in egyptian is "ba2a" (بقى)


----------



## Bakr

حتى باللهجة المغربية هناك: آش/آشنو قاعد كا/تا دير ("قاف" قاعد تنطق مثل الجيم القاهرية) ماذا تفعل... ـ


----------



## إسكندراني

tounsi51 said:


> قاعد means also to stay or remain, in addition with "to sit"
> 
> - اقعد= sit down (pronounced oq3od for urban or og3od for rural)
> - زيد اقعد= stay more
> 
> the equivalent in levantine is "dal" (ضلى) and in egyptian is "ba2a" (بقى)



Almost; to remain in Egyptian is فضل. 
To become in Egyptian is بقى


----------



## Hemza

"To become" is "baqa"? That's weird... I mean, usually, this verb is used for "staying" in other dialects. Is Egyptian an exception, about this word?
So for example, in Egyptian, for "I became an ingeener", you say "ba2it muhandiss"?


Bakr said:


> حتى باللهجة المغربية هناك: آش/آشنو قاعد كا/تا دير ("قاف" قاعد تنطق مثل الجيم القاهرية) ماذا تفعل... ـ



Don't you agree that "galiss" is used in urban areas (at least mine, Fès) and "ga3id", in rural areas? Because I never heard "ga3id" except on tv, when rural people speak. For your example, I would say "shnu tata3mel?" and for reply, "galiss, tana3mel (something)". I can be wrong, may be, ga3id is used in urban areas too but I never heard it.


----------



## إسكندراني

Hemza said:


> "To become" is "baqa"? That's weird... I mean, usually, this verb is used for "staying" in other dialects. Is Egyptian an exception, about this word?
> So for example, in Egyptian, for "I became an ingeener", you say "ba2it muhandiss"?



Yes. Egyptian has quite a few exceptions like this. It's why I find it peculiar some people perceive it to be easier than other dialects.


----------



## Bakr

Hemza said:


> Don't you agree that "galiss" is used in urban areas (at least mine, Fès) and "ga3id", in rural areas? Because I never heard "ga3id" except on tv, when rural people speak. For your example, I would say "shnu tata3mel?" and for reply, "galiss, tana3mel (something)". I can be wrong, may be, ga3id is used in urban areas too but I never heard it.



أجل، ولكن لم يعد هناك ذلك الفرق ما بين لهجة البدو والحضر، حتى في فاس ومكناس ومراكش وجميع المدن العتيقة مع هجرة المهاجرين، الهجرة القروية إلى المدن العتيقة كما يسميها المغاربة، في المدن الجديدة يتخلى الناس عن لهجتهم من أجل لهجة ربما هي هجينة لكي لا يتعرضوا للسخرية، لهجة المدن الحديثة هي خليط لهجات...!ـ
أنت تعلم أن الجهة الشرقية من المغرب، كما يقال "المغرب الشرقي" اللهجة قريبة جدا من لهجة غرب الجزائر، والمغرب العربي ولهجاته متقاربة والحدود السياسية ليست حدود لغوية..!ـ


----------



## Hemza

I know that borders are artificial and I know that Eastern Moroccans speak the same dialect as Western Algerians, it's just that I never heard "ga3id" when I'm there, I didn't mean to say "ga3id"= rural and "galiss"= urban.
Of course, rural people migrated to cities and in Fès, few people still say "qa" instead of "ga", it's just that me, I don't know a lot about rural speaking (I don't live nor was born in Morocco), I speak an urban dialect, that's why I asked you . Anyways, thanks for replying .


----------



## Bakr

سلام حمزة
لا بأس، أظن أن الفرق ما بين
شنو تا/كا تعمل، /تا/كا تدير...الخ
و
وشنو قاعد تا/كا تعمل...الخ
هي أن السؤال الأخير موجه لمن يقضي وقتا طويلا في عمل أو عدم عمل شيء..ـ


----------

